# My Other Baby



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

This is my first love, Vanilla


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am not a cat person, but boy she is so pretty.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a sweetie kitty!! I wish more people would post pics of their cats around here


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

She stuck her paw out from her cage at the SPCA, and I saw those eyes, and she purred....and I was sold. She ALWAYS purrs....unless she's at the vet, or when she's hissing at Amber.

She turns into a demon-spawn when Amber comes near her! lol


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

That is Beautiful cat.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww.......she's a pretty girl. Thanks for adopting her!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I love her


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She is beautiful. I love her eyes.


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!
It's a wonder why animals like this lose their first home! Their loss! You're lucky to have such an amazing cat in your life.


----------



## AmbersMom (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all! She doesn't love Amber yet, but she is tolerating her. I hope in a few months things will calm down even more.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Love the Spock ears!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

beautiful cat! (understatement)


----------

